# altre fioriture



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2015)

Meno male che almeno ho le mie orchidee che si auto gestiscono.


----------



## oceansize (22 Aprile 2015)

Cos'è quella cosa pelosa dietro l'orchidea della seconda foto???


----------



## Alessandra (22 Aprile 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2015)

oceansize;bt10773 ha detto:
			
		

> Cos'è quella cosa pelosa dietro l'orchidea della seconda foto???



Una tarantola gigante.
Mi piace che sia li attaccata al mobile delle orchidee.
Sembra vera.
Talmente vera che in effetti si spaventano tutti.


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2015)

Madonna come sto male.
Aiuto.


----------



## Caciottina (22 Aprile 2015)

Tebe;bt10776 ha detto:
			
		

> Madonna come sto male.
> Aiuto.


perche che hai?


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2015)

caciottina;bt10777 ha detto:
			
		

> perche che hai?


Bronchite con 39 di febbre.
Non ci sto dentro


----------



## Simy (22 Aprile 2015)

io sono riuscita a farle morire tutte


----------



## Alessandra (23 Aprile 2015)

Come stai Tebina? 
Un po' meglio?
Calata la febbre?


----------

